# Cape May



## sammy (Mar 20, 2006)

We were offered an almost-free off-season stay at a B&B called Angel-of-the-Sea in Cape May.  (good thru May) Is it worth going?

What is there to do?  It would be a 2-night/3-day stay.  I looked briefly online and didn't see much other than shopping -- not my husband's idea of a good time!  

If it is worth the trip, what restaurants would you recommend?

Thank you!


----------



## garyo (Mar 20, 2006)

Cape May is a wonderful Seaside town located on the very botton tip of New Jersey.  We have vacationed there many, many times and always look forward to going back. The town itself quaint with many large victorian homes that have been restored to original grace and charm.

You did not mention what month you may be going but July and August are ofcourse the busy in season months.  I personally love September and October.  There are no crowds there and the water is still warm enough to swim in.  

There is an ocean boardwalk with restaurants and shops that you would enjoy.  The board walk is not tacky and honkey tonkey like those in Atlantic City and Wild Wood.

There are many fine restaurants in Cape May.  For elegant dining you have to try the Washington Inn and the Ebbitt Room.  For seafood a diiner at the Lobster House is recommended.  For family dining the Mad Batter will fit the bill.  

there are many many things to do in Cape May - it is a great place!!!

                                              Gary


----------



## IreneLF (Mar 20, 2006)

Two nights would be just fine to see the town. 
I second the other poster's ideas for restaurants.
Didn't say when you were going and don't know where you are from --- 
If going in  summer, ocean swimming is a must.
Over 400 Victorian homes  to look at, some have open house tours.
Pedal your own surrey with a fringe on top through the streets for as long as you can stand it; they rent by the hour.
Any interest in seeing Atlantic City/casinos? - these are  a short drive away. Explore other shore towns too
Cape May/Cape May Point has a lighthouse, birding spots, a zoo...
There's Brigantine Wildlie Refuge not too far away, a nice drive of about 8 miles of marshes  -- depending on time of yr  there could be flocks of migrating birds.


----------



## sandesurf (Mar 20, 2006)

sammy, you didn't say where you were traveling from. That would have a lot to do with it being worth it or not. Although, I made plans to go there all the way from CA. because I fell in love with it while driving through! It's "charming". If you're from the East Coast then maybe you're used to "charming" but I'd go there again in a heartbeat. There's also the ferry boat to Lewes, Delaware. Nice day trip.


----------



## sammy (Mar 20, 2006)

Well the concensus seems to be it's well worth going!  Thanks so much!

I'm not sure, thou, what will we do?  We would enjoy seeing the victorian homes, but when I looked online I could only find 2-3 that seemed open for touring.  Any homes you can recommend as must-sees?   

We've never been bird-watching; not sure what that is like!  

Driving the surrey or bikes sounds fun.....but to where?

We'd most likely go in late May or early October but that is not firm.  I think our passes can be used for free in those months or simply put toward the cost of the peak season rates.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 20, 2006)

You can ride the surrey in the historic area or by the ocean. It is a very nice mini vacation.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Cape May Ideas*

Sammy,

Here's a link that will give you some Cape May Ideas 


Richard


----------



## aregee (Mar 22, 2006)

*Another activity*

Do you like the idea of saltwater fishing?  Cape May is one of the major east coast locations for all types of fishing: inshore/offshore.  You do not need equipment; most charterers will provide rods, reels and bait for either the full day or half day.  

There are some whale watching  excursions and you can frequently see dolphins from the "boardwalk" which there is more accurately called a promanade.  It is actually a seawall that is delightful for walking day or night.  Angel of the Sea is at one end of the walk.  Good luck, Richard M.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Mar 22, 2006)

Cape May is great for a romantic get-a-way with the benefit of gourmet dining. Again it depends  where you are traveling from. If you like biking you could do it right there at the Cape May shore. or the Whale watching boat might be available in May. Also biking inland at Estell Manor park through the trails is an outdoor option that is close by...but you don't mention what you like to do...if you are driving...etc,. If you just like to relax ,read a book,stroll on the beach...it is a perfect romantic weekend. My husband and I would jump at the chance but then we only have a half an hour drive. If you decide to go I will reply back with our favorite restaurants.


----------



## purple (Mar 22, 2006)

Cape May is great!  Here is a schedule of things going on there this year.  There is a jazz festival, music festival, art show weekend, food and wine festival, Victorian week, many other events.  Hopefully, you guys see something of interest.  
http://www.capemaytimes.com/cape-may/future-events.htm 
The Physics Estate is lovely and they have a wonderful tea luncheon with really good food.
Sara


----------



## rtasket (Mar 22, 2006)

*Mac*

The Mid Atlantic Center for the Arts (www.capemaymac.org) runs tours of both the Physick Estate as well as trolly tours of the town. I believe horse and buggy tours are also available. Rent bikes or drive the short distance down to Cape May Point. Drive around the point, walk to the top of the light house, look for "Cape May Diamonds" on the beach at Sunset Beach; see the last remnants of the concrete ship. The Cape May Point firehouse may be having pancake breakfasts on the weekend. As previously mentioned, the Cape May County Zoo in located nearby in Cape May Courthouse, NJ. Free admission, though a donation is appreciated. There is now a vintage train line running from Avalon, NJ to Cape May, NJ.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Mar 22, 2006)

Dont' forget Cold Spring Village...a short ride. Has Civil War Reenactments and Colonial Period craftsmen. A very mini Williamsburg.


----------



## sammy (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for the tips.  It is a go!  Now I need to decide between the 'free' mid-week pre-season vs a weekend or summer season.  I think summer might be nice to be able to use the promenade/beach for comfortable walks (I wouldn't venture into the water since I like my ocean to be warm like in the Caribbean!)

Any recommended restaurants?


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Mar 27, 2006)

Summer is by Far the best but early September is also nice right after Labor Day
My two favorite restaurants in Cape May are 1st  The Washington Inn…
see at   http://www.washingtoninn.com/
and 2nd
410 Bank Street... 
http://www.capemayrestaurantguide.com/410bank/410bankpg.html


----------



## willows (Apr 13, 2006)

My wife and I like Tisha's....on the promenade next to the convention center, and behind the t-shirt shop facing the beach.  Great for sunset dining, semi-casual atmosphere, great menu, and BYOB!  Pick up a nice bottle of wine from Colliers liquor store and head to dinner.

If you are looking for some family activities, and have younger children, you may also want to consider the Cape May Zoo.


----------

